# GeeGee can't fly, what should I do for him?



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

GeeGee's wings are clipped by the petco, and when ever he comes out of his cage he tries to fly only to plummet to the floor, when he fell in my dirty laundry basket and couldn't get out, I had to reach in and get him out myself. 

I don't want to touch him just yet, he's still to afraid of me at the moment. Elgee was always able to fly so I never really had any experience with a bird that couldn't, so any advice would be helpfull?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he obviously had a short clip... best thing to do is to leave it until it grows back next molt. theres not much you can do about a bad clipping  maybe put something soft around the cage where he jumps down so he doesnt bruise his keelbone

and it may not be a matter of a short clip but he may never have fledged before they clipped him. learning to fly is very important in young birds... they cant fly right and they hurt themselves


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

I see thank you!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it happened to me... dally never fledged when she was clipped. she crashlanded and fell too. and our tsuka is having flight issues. scary and frustrating, i know


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

I know we have a bunch of old pillows out in the pole barn, but I'll need to run them all through the wash first to kill off any pests. I should be able to use those to place around the edges of the floor where the cage is.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

there you go


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Also once you're able to handle him, you can sit him on your hand and pump it up and down. This'll help him flap his wings and build up those muscles so once his wings grow back he can fly better.


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey thanks, I'm gonna have to find another room to stick Elgee when I start training him, since those 2 tend to carry on conversations for awhile. That and I want to keep GeeGee in here for the sake of training him in surroundings that he's more comfortable with.


----------

